# Power Query not loading data - Stalling



## MTtroy (Nov 14, 2019)

Recently I have had both relatively small power queries (180 rows, 10 lines of M code) and larger (approx. 6000 rows, 25 lines of M code) stall at the load stage. It happened first with the larger query and I thought it had to do with the size of the query. But it has now happened with smaller queries as well. I have never successfully loaded the above queries, but can load other queries just fine.

If it is loaded to a sheet, it will load a small portion of the query (15% of the query output rows, the last row consists of 3 periods in each column and then stall without loading anymore data. The Workbook Queries status bar shows that the query is still loading, but never goes anywhere.

The same result if I load it to the data model without anything at all showing up in the data model.

Any ideas?

Excel 2016 32bit

Thanks


----------



## sandy666 (Nov 15, 2019)

maybe post working example with that query


----------



## MTtroy (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't have permission to post attachments.  What's the next best method?


----------



## sandy666 (Nov 15, 2019)

share file via OneDrive, GoogleDrive or any similar and post link to this file here


----------



## MTtroy (Nov 15, 2019)

I've got it......
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wbxdct2vja18abm/AAD8vHdr0Ca_wD026JZUwqdAa?dl=0


----------



## sandy666 (Nov 15, 2019)

I loaded this table to the sheet in a second (468 rows) 

example


----------



## MTtroy (Nov 15, 2019)

I was afraid of that, a random issue that crops up when I need data in a timely manner.  I downloaded your example, copied the query, and tried to load it which had the same results....it stalled at 100 rows loaded.  I am able to refresh other data models I have with 7-10 large queries without issues.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/k4m0gri61kyxiln/s666-PQ-Stalled Data Load MTtroy version .xlsx?dl=0

Screen Grab:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xlylf3f6phj3wrv/MTtroy data load stall screen grab.png?dl=0


----------



## sandy666 (Nov 15, 2019)

Very strange, I did Refresh and whole "your" table is loaded immediately

so maybe try re-build your Query from the beginning

btw.


----------



## MTtroy (Nov 15, 2019)

Yep, I tried that as well previously (rebuilding from scratch).  A bit frustrating but I guess I'll have to chalk this one up to a MS oddity.

Thanks for giving it a try!


----------



## sandy666 (Nov 15, 2019)

you are welcome
maybe:
- restart computer (_old rule: if you have no choice - turn off / turn on _ )
- update office

btw. I did try with "_Add this data to the Data Model_" and it was loaded in a seconds


----------

